# T and P line



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

The water on the wall is from another flex on the cold side failing. Home owners friend fox it for her. Thanks genius.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Now that's special


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

{2} code violations right off the bat: 1} can't trap a T&P drain line, 2} there shall be no restrictions in said T&P drain line. 

And if that s/s line isn't an approved material in your local code for a T&P drain line, then that is violation #3.

Other than that, it looks great!....:laughing:


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Just needed a shorter nipple, a shark bite 90 and a small peice of cpvc


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> {2} code violations right off the bat: 1} can't trap a T&P drain line, 2} there shall be no restrictions in said T&P drain line.
> 
> And if that s/s line isn't an approved material in your local code for a T&P drain line, then that is violation #3.
> 
> Other than that, it looks great!....:laughing:


T&P Discharge piping must be the same size as the outlet of said T&P. That looks like its 3/4 T&P going into 1/2 inch copper.


----------

